# MBTI Type and Long-term Romantic Relationships (2+ yrs)



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

This poll is multiple choice, so you can select however many relationships you have had. Vote for only for those relationships that lasted longer than 2 years, excluding long-distance relationships. This is an arbitrary cut-off point - the goal is to find one is some types have better "staying power" together when it comes to intimate relationships. The relationships below were all picked corresponding to certain matches in cognitive functions of types.


*Please only vote if you are very certain of your and your partner's types!!!*
If you are not sure about your type and/or new to MBTI, you can always vote later when you become more sure.
 

Type A. 
Same type. For example INTP-INTP

Type B.
ISTJ-ISTP
ISFJ-ISFP
INTJ-INTP
INFJ-INFP
ESTJ-ESTP
ESFJ-ESFP
ENFJ-ENFP
ENTJ-ENTP

Type C.
ISTJ-ISFJ
ISTP-INTP
INTJ-INFJ
ISFP-INFP
ESTJ-ENTJ
ESFJ-ENFJ
ENFP-ENTP
ESFP-ESTP

Type D.
ISTJ-ESTP
ISFJ-ESFP
INTJ-ENTP
INFJ-ENFP
ESTJ-ISTP
ESFJ-ISFP
ENTJ-INTP
ENFJ-INFP

Type E.
ISTJ-ENTP
ISFJ-ENFP
INTJ-ESTP
INFJ-ESFP
ESTJ-ISFP
ESFJ-ISTP
ENTJ-INFP
ENFJ-INTP

Type F.
ISTJ-ENFP
ISFJ-ENTP
INTJ-ESFP
INFJ-ESTP
ESTJ-INFP
ESFJ-INTP
ENTJ-ISFP
ENFJ-ISTP

Type G.
ISTJ-ENFJ
ISFJ-ENTJ
INTJ-ESFJ
INFJ-ESTJ
ESTP-INFP
ESFP-INTP
ENTP-ISFP
ENFP-ISTP

Type H.
ISTJ-ESFP
ISFJ-ESTP
INTJ-ENFP
INFJ-ENTP
ESTJ-INTP
ESFJ-INFP
ENTJ-ISTP
ENFJ-ISFP

Type I.
ISTJ-INFP
ISFJ-INTP
INFJ-ISTP
INTJ-ISFP
ESTJ-ENFP
ESFJ-ENTP
ESFP-ENTJ
ESTP-ENFJ

Type J.
ISTJ-ESTJ
ISFJ-ESFJ
INTJ-ENTJ
INFJ-ENFJ
ISFP-ESFP
ISTP-ESTP
INTP-ENTP
INFP-ENFP

Type K.
ISTJ-INTJ
ISFJ-INFJ
ISTP-ISFP
INTP-INFP
ESTJ-ESFJ
ENTJ-ENFJ
ENFP-ESFP
ENTP-ESTP

Type L.
ISTJ-INFJ
INTJ-ISFJ
ISTP-INFP
ISFP-INTP
ESTJ-ENFJ
ESFJ-ENTJ
ESTP-ENFP
ESFP-ENTP

Type M.
INFJ-INTP
INTP-ISTJ
ISTJ-ISFP
ISFP-INFJ
INTJ-ISTP
ISTP-ISFJ
ISFJ-INFP
INFP-INTJ
ESFP-ESTJ
ESTJ-ENTP
ENTP-ENFJ
ENFJ-ESFP
ESFJ-ENFP
ENFP-ENTJ
ENTJ-ESTP
ESTP-ESFJ

Type N.
ISTJ-ENTJ
ENTJ-INFJ
INFJ-ESFJ
ESFJ-ISTJ
INTJ-ESTJ
ESTJ-ISFJ
ISFJ-ENFJ
ENFJ-INTJ
ENTP-ISTP
ISTP-ESFP
ESFP-INFP
INFP-ENTP
ENFP-ISFP
ISFP-ESTP
ESTP-INTP
INTP-ENFP


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Excluding long-distance relationships?

Are those not "real" or something?

Or are you referring to online relationships?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> Excluding long-distance relationships?
> 
> Are those not "real" or something?
> 
> Or are you referring to online relationships?


 Long-distance relationships are real, but for the purpose of this poll, which is to see which relationships have keeping power, I would like to exclude them for the following reasons: When you are communicating with someone long-distance, both of you are at relatively large psychological distance. This makes it possible to sustain a relationship that at close psychological distances would not have worked out. I've seen multiple cases of people striking up relationships online, then moving into same city to discover after a few months that they aren't as compatible as they previously thought. Closing psychological distance with your partner can drastically change the nature of your relationship. It also makes the relationships more "grounded" because you can see each other regularly in the physical world (which I know for Ns who are prone to imagining ideal relationships in their mind can act as a wake-up call to pay attention to the actual state of things).


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump (10char)


----------



## Brianne (Nov 19, 2011)

My INTP husband and I (INTJ) have been together for 11yrs total (married for 7).

We work really well together.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

cyamitide said:


> Long-distance relationships are real, but for the purpose of this poll, which is to see which relationships have keeping power, I would like to exclude them for the following reasons: When you are communicating with someone long-distance, both of you are at relatively large psychological distance. This makes it possible to sustain a relationship that at close psychological distances would not have worked out. I've seen multiple cases of people striking up relationships online, then moving into same city to discover after a few months that they aren't as compatible as they previously thought. Closing psychological distance with your partner can drastically change the nature of your relationship. It also makes the relationships more "grounded" because you can see each other regularly in the physical world (which I know for Ns who are prone to imagining ideal relationships in their mind can act as a wake-up call to pay attention to the actual state of things).


I have a huge issue with this. Physical distance does not automatically create psychological distance. I am in a long-distance relationship with the woman I love, the one I plan on spending the rest of my life with, and we met online. I have bonded with her psychologically on a deeper level than anyone else in my life. I understand what you're saying about things being different between physically living together and just imagining it, but you seem to be assuming that those who partake in long-distance relationships don't have some sort of physical connection. I video chat with my girlfriend almost every day. We've even skyped for over 24 hours before, just going about our day side by side, interacting with each other. We talk constantly even when we can't see each other. We have met up with each other on several occasions, and the relationship has held up just as well when we're physically together as it has when we're apart. We are very strong communicators, and there is no imagining of an "ideal relationship." Yes, we imagine and plan for a future where we can live together, but my long-distance relationship is just as solid as anyone else's. We can support and care for each other _despite_ the distance, which is more than I can say for some people whose relationship dies when they move away from each other. Maybe there have been cases where it didn't work out for people, but I can argue that there have been cases where it has worked out, and I don't think it's fair to make a sweeping generalization based on a few cases.

Tl;dr: leaving long-distance relationships out of the poll will actually weaken your results by decreasing the amount of responses and leaving out an important demographic.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

ENFP (me) ENTJ (him) - married happily 20 years, and would had gone more if not for cancer. It worked real well.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Liontiger said:


> I have a huge issue with this. Physical distance does not automatically create psychological distance. I am in a long-distance relationship with the woman I love, the one I plan on spending the rest of my life with, and we met online. I have bonded with her psychologically on a deeper level than anyone else in my life. I understand what you're saying about things being different between physically living together and just imagining it, but you seem to be assuming that those who partake in long-distance relationships don't have some sort of physical connection. I video chat with my girlfriend almost every day. We've even skyped for over 24 hours before, just going about our day side by side, interacting with each other. We talk constantly even when we can't see each other. We have met up with each other on several occasions, and the relationship has held up just as well when we're physically together as it has when we're apart. We are very strong communicators, and there is no imagining of an "ideal relationship." Yes, we imagine and plan for a future where we can live together, but my long-distance relationship is just as solid as anyone else's. We can support and care for each other _despite_ the distance, which is more than I can say for some people whose relationship dies when they move away from each other. Maybe there have been cases where it didn't work out for people, but I can argue that there have been cases where it has worked out, and I don't think it's fair to make a sweeping generalization based on a few cases.
> 
> Tl;dr: leaving long-distance relationships out of the poll will actually weaken your results by decreasing the amount of responses and leaving out an important demographic.


You may possibly be a rare case, but in general, not being physically together naturally creates a barrier psychologically in general. Just like how nearly everyone is at LEAST slightly different in front of their friends or their family compared to being alone with you. There is a barrier, meaning there is a filter. Depending on the people, it could filter a lot or it could filter insignificant amounts. It has been proven through research that people are more bold online & show their best selves more often on the internet. It is rare for people to show a decent amount of their flaws or their complete selves on the internet instead of just their "best" selves. With you guys barely seeing each other, you could still be just showing your "best" selves instead of your complete selves because you're SUBCONSCIOUSLY (not intentionally) trying to uphold that impression. It's just like how with most relationships, you become more "comfortable" & "let it all hang out" in front of your significant other after living together for a long while or getting married. It's quite natural so you shouldn't get offended. Like I said though, you both may be the types to have extreme open-book personalities so you guys might not have this issue. Besides, HE created the poll, so HE should be able to filter the results however he wants. 

By the way, I hope the best for you guys. Most people can't even have a true stable relationship being together, let alone long-distance.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Destiny Lund said:


> You may possibly be a rare case, but in general, not being physically together naturally creates a barrier psychologically in general. Just like how nearly everyone is at LEAST slightly different in front of their friends or their family compared to being alone with you. There is a barrier, meaning there is a filter. Depending on the people, it could filter a lot or it could filter insignificant amounts. It has been proven through research that people are more bold online & show their best selves more often on the internet. It is rare for people to show a decent amount of their flaws or their complete selves on the internet instead of just their "best" selves. With you guys barely seeing each other, you could still be just showing your "best" selves instead of your complete selves because you're SUBCONSCIOUSLY (not intentionally) trying to uphold that impression. It's just like how with most relationships, you become more "comfortable" & "let it all hang out" in front of your significant other after living together for a long while or getting married. It's quite natural so you shouldn't get offended. Like I said though, you both may be the types to have extreme open-book personalities so you guys might not have this issue. Besides, HE created the poll, so HE should be able to filter the results however he wants.
> 
> By the way, I hope the best for you guys. Most people can't even have a true stable relationship being together, let alone long-distance.


I can agree with you on all of that, and I mostly had a knee-jerk defensive reaction. I appreciate your response, and thank you for your encouragement :happy:


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump (10 char)


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump (1o char)


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so trying to be okay with how this poll is completely discounting military couples who sometimes have to go years living apart while a service member is deployed. It is a regular way of their marriage to be LDR and _they_ have incredible staying power. They are also some of the most real relationships I've ever seen. War has a way of making couples lock together, work together, own up, and get real together _quicker_, even if for much of the time their only correspondence is online or by phone. They manage to focus on what is _really_ important. Just think of what is often at stake. 

Can you be sure that all who are LDR or talk online are _only_ putting their best foot forward? A lot of people who are LDR have had to deal with _the real_ issues in life sooner. 

And to the OP, yes you can conduct the poll in any way you choose. But I think your results are going to be a bit skewed because you may have not considered all the factors. Are you really sure you don't want these results? There may be some incredible MBTI pair ups that have _crazy_ staying power, in spite of the troubles they endure and because of the troubles they endure. It's not just anyone that can live apart, have their own life, and put trust in faith in their mate who may live many, many miles away. I think these people should be considered if you really want to know which relationships have endurance.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Interesting idea.
At this point of time, I'm hoping that I can someday bring positive support for a Type K relationship. 
[Different dominant function but same auxilliary function]
None of my relationships have lasted longer than a year at this point.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I've had 2 LTRs
one of them is a Type K (ISTP-ISFP)
another is a Type I (INTJ-ISFP)

both of them have been LDRs at some point, though.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

The only relationship I can consider here is that with my ex husband.We were married for 18 years although separated for 10.5 years before finally getting our divorce finalised three weeks ago.We were like a ticking time bomb together waiting to explode.
I say type A or K,he was either an ISFJ like me or a very unhealthy INFJ.He could even be an ESFJ (unhealthy) which would make us Type J

I didn't cast a vote because I really can't discern any particular type ,there could possibly be a number of combinations.

If I consider my relationship with my current partner who I have only been with for 7 months but feel like it has been forever I would say type C or M.He is either an ISTJ or ISTP and we understand each other very well.We have had no arguments or major disagreements so far and he is the polar opposite to my ex husband who totally disrespected me and constantly used manipulation and controlling behaviour to get his needs met.

I was a very unhealthy ISFJ for a very long time because of depression and abuse suffered at the hands of my ex husband.I am now becoming stronger and more confident within myself,so my relationship with my current partner is one of growth and exploration.We are very open with each other and he understands and supports my being bisexual,although he only agrees that I can have female playmates.I do not want to be with another man anyway because the one I have in my life now,is the one I have always dreamed of being with,supportive,understanding,loving,loyal,trustworthy,honest,not handsome but rugged and exudes sexiness.He is a fireman,not big and burly but very slim,but strong yet tender.I have never been attracted to wickedly handsome men.My ideal man is someone like Harrison Ford,Clint Eastwood or Tommy-Lee Jones.Manly men,real men,not these effeminate girly boys,not that I don't like them,they just don't float my boat.

I have not been with a woman in a relationship long enough to be able to comment here.No more than a few months is the longest I have been with one,however it was more a casual relationship than anything else.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

The only relationship I've had that lasted longer than two years was with an INFJ. That was my ex-wife.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Kayness said:


> both of them have been LDRs at some point, though.


Ooooh, darn. Those don't count then. They weren't real! Sorrrrry!


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Well... I just said "type K" even though we met online and had a LDR for almost 3 years. But we've been seeing each other every weekend...And EVEN THOUGH we haven't been living together for 2 years in a row. But it's ALMOST 2 years now. And we had been living together before for half a year... but I was still "studying" back then. And we're married and we want to have children. So I think this absolutely counts. :tongue:

INFJ and ISFJ.

I've had a (probably) type A relationship before that lasted longer than 2 years. But it was also an LDR. Had been seeing each other every other weekend...


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I'm so trying to be okay with how this poll is completely discounting military couples who sometimes have to go years living apart while a service member is deployed ....


This poll doesn't discount them because they do come back home from their deployments and service. And if their marriages have such staying power as you say, then they will spend at least 24 months in total with their significant one. I also don't get why you decided to give them more privilege over medical school students doing their residency abroad? or scientists taking trips to remote areas of the globe to do research? how about astronauts spending time on space station? lol

I want couples to vote when they have settled down and spent enough time together that would guarantee that their relationship had staying power. 2 years isn't much time to ask for at all. Most would say that this is very short time for a serious couple to be together. I could have asked for 5 or 10 years spent married together, but I've actually set the bar pretty low.

I acknowledge that some people who are starting their relationships feel discounted that they cannot vote because they haven't yet settled down and spent enough time in real closeness to each other. But I do ask that my initial request for this poll is respected. If anyone doesn't like the premises of this poll, you're welcome to create your own one.



pinkrasputin said:


> And to the OP, yes you can conduct the poll in any way you choose. But I think your results are going to be a bit skewed because you may have not considered all the factors. Are you really sure you don't want these results?


Yes, I am very sure that I want people to vote only if they have interacted with each other closely in the real world for a least couple of years. I've seen too many cases of couples building up their hopes and dreams over the internet and phone long-distance only to discover later when they moved in together that a good part of their relationship was just illusionary, that in reality they weren't compatible and as a result break-up. Thus I would like to limit this poll to couples who have interacted for a while in the real space.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

cyamitide said:


> This poll doesn't discount them because they do come back home from their deployments and service. And if their marriages have such staying power as you say, then they will spend at least 24 months in total with their significant one. I also don't get why you decided to give them more privilege over medical school students doing their residency abroad? or scientists taking trips to remote areas of the globe to do research? how about astronauts spending time on space station? *lol*


How have I given them more "privilege"? And what privileges am I giving them? And why are you "lol"-ing? Do you think it's a joke when people are separated due to duty? Do you think it's a joke hugging someone goodbye and not knowing if you'll ever see them again? 



> I want couples to vote when they have settled down and spent enough time together that would guarantee that their relationship had staying power. 2 years isn't much time to ask for at all. Most would say that this is very short time for a serious couple to be together. I could have asked for 5 or 10 years spent married together, but I've actually set the bar pretty low..
> .


I was in a relationship/marriage for 8 years and led to divorce. But I haven't done your poll because it was an unhealthy combo and I don't wish to skew the results. 



> If anyone doesn't like the premises of this poll, you're welcome to create your own one.


I would never create a poll such as this. http://personalitycafe.com/articles/50081-why-i-would-never-date-based-mbti.html But as I've said before (perhaps you didn't read it), you can conduct your poll how you want and I voiced my concern. I took time to respond and add perspective. You're welcome.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Sneaky Bastard said:


> I actually do think the scores are flawed since you seem to be using Socionics here. And my husband and I fall into a different category than we usually would. ISFJ is ISFj (different function order and different names of the functions, but if you read the function and type descriptions you'll see that ISFj resembles ISFJ instead of ISFp - at least in the book I have). And INFJ is INFp. ISFj + INFp have a relationship of benefit (/relationship of social request). And this pretty much describes part of the occasional problems we do have. And I am 100% sure my husband is an ISFJ and I don't know of anybody who sees me as an INFP.
> 
> So while on your chart we're in a type K relationship, we're actually in a type M relationship. But you can't just make K into M and the other way round since the cognitive function and type correlation isn't as easy as that.


It doesn't seem to be flawed despite all the possible sources of error. In socionics community it has been discussed that there seems to be disproportionately high number of Supervision, Mirage, and Mirror relationships, and this is what this poll is showing.

The translation between MBTI and socionics types has been done based on shared functions, rather than likeness of profiles. Most of the people active in english-speaking socionics community agree that this is the correct approach, since typing by profiles is much more inaccurate than typing done by cognitive functions, which are really what sets the type for a person.



havoc313 said:


> I have never been in a relationship


you should try it out some time =P


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

number of entries: 135

N - Supervision 11.8%
J - Mirror 11.8%
H - Mirage 11.1%
D - Extinguishment 8.9%
B - Quasi-identical 8.9%
M - Benefit 8.1%
E - Semi-duality 6.6%
L - Superego 6.6%
I - Activity 6.6%
G - Conflict 6.6%
K - Business 6.6%
A - Identical 5.9%
F - Duality 5.2%
C - Kindred 5.2%


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Falling2Grace (Aug 10, 2012)

We are a "G". Im an INFJ while my DH is an ESTJ. We have been together since HS, so total of 8 years, married for 4.5 years. We are polar opposites. I am very much emotional needs to be met to enjoy life wheras he doesn't seem to be bothered. It can be hard for me to understand his perspective and vice-versa. We do well together, like we complete another, but it can be very tough, at times bc of the differing communication and line of thinking views. However, a lot of INFJs want a lasting, meaningful relationship, so that also factors in (cant speak for other types as i dont know). But obviously, it takes two to maintain (and grow!) a relationship. We started out as friends (9 years ago), then dated a little later. No real issues until about year 6-7. But we do try our best and we do like each other, we just need to figure out this communication-emotional needs thing. It was never really an issue before, 6-7yr mark, but as the relationship thickens more seems to surface.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

INTJ (me) ENTJ (him) 
Engaged/Been together for 3 years


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

Long term is not necessarily any indication of a healthy or committed relationship. Just throwing that one out there. There are people I was with for two years who I was completely incompatible with and should have never been with.


----------



## Falling2Grace (Aug 10, 2012)

Meowmixmuffin said:


> Long term is not necessarily any indication of a healthy or committed relationship. Just throwing that one out there. There are people I was with for two years who I was completely incompatible with and should have never been with.


true story!+


----------



## Serak (Jul 26, 2012)

INTJ and ISFJ
INTJ and INTP

Ah, what an adventure they've both been. But with my INTP lady? Words cannot describe it and I think I may spare you all the incoherent babbling that takes its place.


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel (Apr 10, 2012)

Falling2Grace said:


> We are a "G". Im an INFJ while my DH is an ESTJ. We have been together since HS, so total of 8 years, married for 4.5 years. We are polar opposites. I am very much emotional needs to be met to enjoy life wheras he doesn't seem to be bothered. It can be hard for me to understand his perspective and vice-versa. We do well together, like we complete another, but it can be very tough, at times bc of the differing communication and line of thinking views. However, a lot of INFJs want a lasting, meaningful relationship, so that also factors in (cant speak for other types as i dont know). But obviously, it takes two to maintain (and grow!) a relationship. We started out as friends (9 years ago), then dated a little later. No real issues until about year 6-7. But we do try our best and we do like each other, we just need to figure out this communication-emotional needs thing. It was never really an issue before, 6-7yr mark, but as the relationship thickens more seems to surface.



Type G as well - married 25 years. Similar to you, we started out as friends first too. From other threads I've come across about INFJ/ESTJ relationships we're not supposed to be well suited but I'd say 25 years suggests otherwise :laughing:. Like you said, we balance each other and do genuinely enjoy each others company. Funny your mention of the 6-7 year mark because that's about when we started really noticing our "differences". Didn't learn about MBTI until much later so we just worked through it by trial and error. INFJs and ESTJs seem to share a number of common values so maybe that's why we work so well - that and good relationship role models and support from our parents, family and friends. Also learning to be better at communicating makes a huge difference but that's true in any relationship.

Here's wishing you two many more wonderful years together @Falling2Grace!


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump!


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

I never had a relationship last at least 2 years. The longest lasting serious relationship I've had was 2 months. She was INFP. Safe to say it didn't work out.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Type K and an LDR, I think it's bullshit to not have LDRs count so i am counting it anyway. I'm psychologically closer to my girlfriend than even most irl couples are to each other


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

And the alphabet means?


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish I had a relationship for 2+ years. My first and ONLY one was with an INTP and it lasted 6 weeks. ;.;


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

So what do the letters signify? Are there descriptions for these types? Mine's type K.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

soya said:


> So what do the letters signify? Are there descriptions for these types? Mine's type K.


I posted that on previous page (page #7) when I tallied up the results



cyamitide said:


> number of entries: 135
> 
> N - Supervision 11.8%
> J - Mirror 11.8%
> ...


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump!


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

number of entries: 184

N - Supervision 12.5%
D - Extinguishment 10.33%
J - Mirror 9.78%
H - Mirage 9.78%
K - Business 8.70%
M - Benefit 8.70%
B - Quasi-identical 7.61%
L - Superego 7.61%
E - Semi-duality 7.07%
C - Kindred 8.15%
G - Conflict 8.15%
F - Duality 5.43%
I - Activity 5.43%
A - Identical 5.43%


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> These relations follow socionics inter-type relations. Relationship chart.
> A is identical, B is quasi-identical, C is kindred, D is extinguishment, E is semi-duality, F is duality, G is conflicting, H is mirage, I is activity, J is mirror, K is business, L is super-ego, M is benefit, N is supervision. Your relationship with ESFJ would fall under extinguishment.


I myself personally find socionics kind of odd and creepy for some reason I can't quite put a finger on. Every time I try to read about pretty much anything in socionics it feels icky to me. Yeah, descriptive, I know but it's one of those gut-ick-ick-ick-aversion INFJ responses I get. I don't think I would like the person/people who created this system. There may be some underlying energy or assumptions I'm picking up on and that I would oppose somehow.

But anyway. That said, my mate and I have been together two and a half years in person, another half year LDR and a few months of close LDR friendship before that. She's INFP and I'm INFJ, making us "quasi-identical" in the socionics model. *shrug* *meh* I've found almost nothing of practical use for our lives or communication in the descriptions of quasi-identical relations in socionics. 

I knew she was my mate well before I knew about our respective MBTI types. For us, the best use of our type information is that it helps us understand the differences in how we each process information and thus helps us communicate well and effectively.


----------

